# The New 9th Annual SMF NC Gathering, September 17, 18 and 19th 2021



## alelover (Jun 10, 2021)

Due to Covid we had to postponed the original 9th Annual Gathering but we are back.
The date is set. Mark your calendars.
September 17, 18 and 19th 2021.
*We request that all participants in this great event will be vaccinated by then*.

Check out the past 8 gatherings here.

1st Annual NC Gathering

2nd Annual NC Gathering

3rd Annual NC Gathering

4th Annual NC Gathering

5th Annual NC Gathering

6th Annual NC Gathering

7th Annual NC Gathering

8th Annual NC Gathering

We will once again have it at our "Lake View Estate" in Concord, NC. We are about 20 minutes north of Charlotte in Concord. Near the Cabarrus Arena.
More details to follow.


----------



## alelover (Aug 6, 2021)

A little over a month away.


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## alelover (Aug 22, 2021)

Less than a month away.  I think we can do this safely if we all are vaccinated.


----------



## alelover (Sep 9, 2021)

Sorry to inform everyone but we will need to cancel this event again this year. Thought we had covid on the run but apparently many people out there want it to keep killing people. Hopefully we will be able to next year.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 12, 2021)

Yup we just canceled Pa's too. Damn it people just get the shot.

Warren


----------

